
President Donald J. Trump Is Building the United States Space Force - kjhughes
https://www.whitehouse.gov/briefings-statements/president-donald-j-trump-building-united-states-space-force-21st-century-military/
======
newfocogi
Could someone with expertise explain how this is different than just breaking
off the part of the US Air Force that handles space? My understanding was the
USAF was already our 'Space Force'...

~~~
ArtWomb
This constitutes the main critique of the idea. Besides pacifist arguments
against militarization of space as a commonwealth for all of Earth.

21st Space Wing out of Peterson AFB in Colorado Springs already bears the
brunt of the duty. With a dedicated total staff of approx 20K air men and
women.

DoD recommendations remain to be seen for a sixth branch. But I believe the
design is for a much bigger and permanent institution. Space based
communications comprise GPS systems, navigation, timing, broadcast and a whole
lot else. Russia and China already have tested ground to orbit based missile
capacity. And space systems are inherently fragile: only a few satellites need
to be taken offline for there to be wide disruptions in service.

The big question is can it be done with the efficiency we are now witnessing
in private sector New Space enterprises. Or will we see the same bureaucracy
that is plaguing the F-35 rollout.

Personally I feel if it can be done "ahead of schedule, and under budget". It
could provide security for all of humankind's peaceful expansion into the
stars.

~~~
prolikewh0a
>It could provide security for all of humankind's peaceful expansion into the
stars.

US Military and the word "peaceful" is an oxymoron. There's no such thing as
"under budget" when talking about the US Military either.

------
twic
I can only assume he's been reading Ryan North's Galaga comic:

[https://imgur.com/gallery/zf9lx](https://imgur.com/gallery/zf9lx)

------
pastor_elm
The cynic in me says this is an attempt to weaken NASA, which has been
increasingly under fire from conservatives for its engagement in projects not
associated with space exploration. Say you can separate out that aspect into
the military. Then there's no need for NASA at all.

